# Afghanistan Herf Notice



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

I had to do this because, lets face it, how often do you get to announce an Afghanistan Herf. All BOTLs are welcome... 

Everyone who recieved a package from the "Adopt a Soldier for Christmas" campaign has been invited, unless they are down range somewhere. So far i have 19 names on the guest list and i extended the invite to anyone else who wanted to attend. The date and time are Friday @ 1500 local (thats Zulu + 4.5 for you state-siders). I will be sure to post as many pictures as i can after the Herf.

RSVP to [email protected]

Beverages will be available in the DFAC only a short distance from the smoking area. Bring a smoke and a friend!

LT :gn


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SWEET -- Is this the first international HERF....


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Okay, I'll get out my secret decoder ring and I'll figure out what zulu+ 4.5 is in EST. I'll try to be up at that time to spark a stogie and have an adult beverage in celebration of the Herf in Afghanistan.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Terrific - I will be joining you on Friday - in spirit at least - I will be outside at the appropriate and lighting up BBF to partake in the Herf. (a virtual herf - so to speak) 

Thank you for all you do for us.:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

5thDan said:


> Okay, I'll get out my secret decoder ring and I'll figure out what zulu+ 4.5 is in EST. I'll try to be up at that time to spark a stogie and have an adult beverage in celebration of the Herf in Afghanistan.


Looks like we have the same idea - if you figure out what Zulu is - maybe you can post ! I'm not too bright - but I should be able figure out my local from there. :w


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

to get to EST subtract 9.5 hours... does that help? aww hell, i will give you the answer: 0530. So if you all are up drinking an adult beverage and smoking a stogie at 0530... well you are more hardcore than I am! =) 

LT :gn


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

I should have made the time conversion a contest, well the cigars would probably get dry and nasty by the time they got out anyways, oh well...

LT :gn


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> to get to EST subtract 9.5 hours... does that help? aww hell, i will give you the answer: 0530. So if you all are up drinking an adult beverage and smoking a stogie at 0530... well you are more hardcore than I am! =)
> 
> LT :gn


How cool is that - I don't even have to change my normal morning routine - if you accept that black coffee is an adult beverage. I am usually up at 5:00am - my dog has this thing about getting outside - which I still hope will change when he gets older - and I usually smoke a demi-corona on weekday mornings and a mild (ELRD) robusto on weekend mornings while I drink a pot of starbucks and get caught up on the news and such and prepared for work.

So, I don't know if I will be doing the Boli BBF - But I think I could burn a PC in honor of the Herf - thanks - and you are right - I would never have won that contest!!:w


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm not sure I'd be ready for some drinks and a smoke at 5:30am as I don't function well first thing in the morning.  

Of course I could always show up early, like Thursday night and just keep going. :al


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is a little something to help with the time conversions, we had the same problem at first, so i made this...

LT :gn


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> Here is a little something to help with the time conversions, we had the same problem at first, so i made this...
> 
> LT :gn


Well son, looking at this little chart makes me think you might have some management potential - maybe you could be an officer or something someday.:r

If you can tease me about not being able to convert time - fair is fair.:w


----------



## psdbirm (Dec 30, 2005)

joed said:


> Well son, looking at this little chart makes me think you might have some management potential - maybe you could be an officer or something someday.:r
> 
> If you can tease me about not being able to convert time - fair is fair.:w


He try's ....But you know how it goes.. for every officer with a decision there are 2-3 NCO's guiding him down that path


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

psdbirm said:


> He try's ....But you know how it goes.. for every officer with a decision there are 2-3 NCO's guiding him down that path


You best watch yourself son... :fu I'm going to re-band a dog rocket :BS and give it to you... 

LT


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

So far we have 9 soldiers confirm that they will be in attendance, plus the 2 CONUS CS members that will be joining us via telepathy.

LT :gn


----------



## tex_00 (Jan 7, 2006)

All PSD guys are in minus 3 due to non smokers, barring any missions you can count us in


P.S. nice on BB


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

would I be correct in thinking that Zulu is Greenwich Mean Time and that the + - is base on how many time zones (hours) you are from GMT? or is it some secret code that you'd have to kill me if you told me?

BTW, you guys are in our thoughts and prayers and have my gratitude for what you do! We'll keep the homefires burning!


----------



## tex_00 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes Zulu is the same as GMT very good


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm always up at 04:00 MST to do my workout. This Friday I'll forgo the weights and light up out on the deck to join the herf. Hell, maybe a wee dram of Scotch at 4 am wouldn't hurt too bad either!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Since we have to work on Friday, most of us can't stay up till 2:30 am, Thursday night. We'll just raise a glass to ya'll on Thursday at our S.H.I.T. herf as the Afghanni pre-herf. :u


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Hell, I'm looking forward to the Multinational, Multiservice, International Herf when I get there soon....


----------



## AsmussenJr (Jan 5, 2006)

psdbirm said:


> He try's ....But you know how it goes.. for every officer with a decision there are 2-3 NCO's guiding him down that path


That is not always so true, sometimes he makes decisions on his own..............usually gets in trouble for them, but at least he tries.
AssMan:gn :bx


----------



## AsmussenJr (Jan 5, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> Hell, I'm looking forward to the Multinational, Multiservice, International Herf when I get there soon....


When you getting here man? Hit me up on [email protected] 
:bx :gn


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

galaga said:


> Since we have to work on Friday, most of us can't stay up till 2:30 am, Thursday night. We'll just raise a glass to ya'll on Thursday at our S.H.I.T. herf as the Afghanni pre-herf. :u


Kind of a tailgate party


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> So far we have 9 soldiers confirm that they will be in attendance, plus the 2 CONUS CS members that will be joining us via telepathy.
> 
> LT :gn


Hey LT, Make that 3 CONUS!!!!! I'll wake up early to burn one up with you guys. Been there before and it would be an honor to burn one with the people who are now serving our great country. I think.....YES, a Monte 2 is in order for the occasion.

Ron


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

AsmussenJr said:


> That is not always so true, sometimes he makes decisions on his own..............usually gets in trouble for them, but at least he tries.
> AssMan:gn :bx


  not EVERYTIME!!

LT :gn


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I can probably be up and feeding the baby a non-adult beverage right about that time... If I'm secretly dreaming of habanos is that close enough?

You guys enjoy the Kabulherf - nobody deserves it more. I'll be thinking of ya!


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

I think that makes 4 total CONUS Telepathic Herfers... there must be some acronym we can make up for that in the army spirit... 

:w THC  err uhhh... 

TUSHs -> Telepathic US Herfies 

Alright, so we have 4 TUSHs

LT :gn


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LT Rich said:


> I think that makes 4 total CONUS Telepathic Herfers... there must be some acronym we can make up for that in the army spirit...
> 
> :w THC err uhhh...
> 
> ...


:r

Hey LT :fu ( )


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Good Morning LT.

TUSH joed checking in sir!

Permission to light up sir?

:w


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Well the herf was a success. I have pictures that i am waiting on a good SGT to email me and i will post when i get them. In total there were about 12-14 OCONUS herfies and i hope our 4 TUSHs joinded in and enjoyed thier smokes. Myself i smoked an ISOM Bolivar provided by none other than TUSH - JOED. Thank you all for the support! I am going to see what type of enthusiasm for having this a regular event.

LT :gn


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

I was up at the designated time. My ISP was FUBAR so I just now am reporting in. I however did burn a nice RyJ #4 to enjoy at 0530.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> Myself i smoked an ISOM Bolivar
> 
> LT :gn


I burned a Bolivar BF myself - and wished you well.:w


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry LT. I was a little late this morning, But I toasted up that Monte 2 at 5:40 with you guys. I wish my CS Afganistan BOTL and SOTL well and hope to see the pics.

Ron


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

NCTUSH 2nd Class (E-5) Nelson reporting in for debrief, sir...ahem.

CONUS FBG (Feeding Baby Girl) commenced non-alcoholic chow on schedule, 

her handler smoked his Boli CJ at approximately 0715 hours ( Zulu -5 )

Hope everything was fun in your half of the globe! Have a safe day.

NCTUSH Nelson out


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

TUSH Dogwatch also made muster & enjoyed an Epi #2 in honor of those gathered in person. Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Check out the pics..

Clicky


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

5thDan said:


> Okay, I'll get out my secret decoder ring and I'll figure out what zulu+ 4.5 is in EST. I'll try to be up at that time to spark a stogie and have an adult beverage in celebration of the Herf in Afghanistan.


Zulu = GMT (Greenwich (sp?) mean time)


----------

